# Tractor trailer roof snow removal



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

Anyone ever do this and how long did it take? Also what did u charge?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

How are you going about this?


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

a 14 ft tower and a piece of hard rubber making the clearance 13'4"
prob best if angled to sweep it off as it is driven under...

not my idea, saw it at a terminal


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

Ladder and a broom


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)




----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

97BlackDiesel said:


> Ladder and a broom


Sounds slippery.....and like a broken extremity waiting to happen.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

97BlackDiesel said:


> Ladder and a broom


You serous Clark?


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Maybe some type of heated roof...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Mr Delete is right around the corner. I have trucking company's that I do this for. It sucks to do, because you have to go where the trailer is. What do I charge. A LOT! You have to be careful, some roofs are fiberglass. Use a good ladder, a roof rake, and make sure that your workman's comp is paid up to date.


----------



## 97BlackDiesel (Dec 2, 2016)

Randall Ave said:


> Mr Delete is right around the corner. I have trucking company's that I do this for. It sucks to do, because you have to go where the trailer is. What do I charge. A LOT! You have to be careful, some roofs are fiberglass. Use a good ladder, a roof rake, and make sure that your workman's comp is paid up to date.


Thank you for a helpful response.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

97BlackDiesel said:


> I guess you don't climb trees or do roofing then becuz it's too dangerous.


They use a harness and rope to stop the Impack with the ground.


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

I've roped off of trees and trucks on the opposite side of buildings working on steep and/or metal roofs. I suppose you could rig something in case of a fall.
Main question is would the trucks come to you, or you go to the trucks?
If you can set up in one spot, there are a lot of options.


----------



## Dirtebiker (Nov 10, 2016)

I'd rather be on scaffolding than ladders.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

You are going to the trailer. He legally can't drive it with all that snow on the roof. That's the law here, if the cop feels like enforceing it. You are not going to be able to charge enough to set up scaffolding, or safety harnesses. If I do it. Probably takes about an hour to hour and a half. Get around 250. To 300. Now that's for one road service for one trailer. NO trucking company is going to pay that amount for a lot of trailers on one trip.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

trained truck monkeys?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

ok, how about some decent, serious suggestions, advice, etc.

thanks


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, how about some decent, serious suggestions, advice, etc.
> 
> thanks


I tried.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, how about some decent, serious suggestions, advice, etc.
> 
> thanks


Really. Did you miss the part where he pretty much had called us morons?


----------



## Mike_PS (Feb 28, 2005)

dieselss said:


> Really. Did you miss the part where he pretty much had called us morons?


nope, I removed it


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, how about some decent, serious suggestions, advice, etc.
> 
> thanks


The most decent and best suggestion is the Trac Brush...


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

dieselss said:


> Really. Did you miss the part where he pretty much had called us morons?


I missed that, if I'd a seen it I would have stayed out.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Michael J. Donovan said:


> ok, how about some decent, serious suggestions, advice, etc.
> 
> thanks


I thought there's some excellent postings

Anyone try heated salt yet?


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo said:


> I thought there's some excellent postings
> 
> Anyone try heated salt yet?


How would you keep it hot?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

SnoFarmer said:


> How would you keep it hot?


Torpedo heater and generator. Kept in a plastic SaltMutt.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

That's just smart thinking.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

How about somthin like a aircraft deicer .


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

Had to clean this off last year. Was full of commercial ex mark mowers.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I'm never disappointed with google...

truck roof ice missiles...


----------



## absolutely (Dec 9, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Torpedo heater and generator. Kept in a plastic SaltMutt.


Hey. That's my idea


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

absolutely said:


> Hey. That's my idea


If you wanna keep a secret..The last person to tell is Oomkes

Has anyone Tried soaking the salt in gasoline and having an ignitor at the spinner....Atleast with the flaming salt you will be able to see where you salted...


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Could get yerself a single stage snowblower...

There's my helpful suggestion. Maybe that one won't be deleted.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

standing on top of a modern day trailer is not a good idea!

oh wait such a safety thought may not be staying on point....but im just a dumb truck driver


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mr.Markus said:


>


I saw one of those at the SEMA show, pretty cool set up.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

leolkfrm said:


> standing on top of a modern day trailer is not a good idea!
> 
> oh wait such a safety thought may not be staying on point....but im just a dumb truck driver


I'm another dumb truck driver also....No way in heck I would go up there...First off the safety department would have a. Coronary...Second...I'm a Union Monkey...Not I'm my job description


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Just do what most guys do...Get on the freeway and do 80...That stuff will come oof sooner or later...Plus the people behind you get to drive in a white out for a "few" miles


----------



## Masssnowfighter (Sep 22, 2012)

I have a really good attachment for cleaning trailers, it is similar to the trucbrush idea but a much better much cheaper design. It has zero moving parts and is absolutely bullet proof. Trucbrush is like $25k, I built mine for $3k. I use my lull forklift to do it and the trucks drive under it, takes about 20 seconds per trailer. I charge an hourly rate for the service because there are 900 trailers on site. I usually get about 30 hours of use per storm, It has been very profitable service to offer for me.


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

I have a friend with a large trucking company and they have used several different ideas. The stationary towers tend to pile up and need cleaning up a lot after just a few trucks, it's easy enough with the equipment they have in the yard but not ideal as it's time consuming even if angled to the side it still falls under the wheels and throws the level off. 
They even thought of a raised area where it could accumulate a little more between trucks and be moved less urgently. I like facility designs that cater to problem solving.
I remember reading about a salt loading facility that was indoors, the trucks drove through and were loaded by a loader on a raise platform that allowed the operator to see down into the cargo of the truck. The moisture from the truck tires was recycled as brine, the loader tires thus salt pile never got wet.


----------

